# Floriani Commercial Products Offers Dream Weave Fusible



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Dream Weave Fusible, an exclusive support material offered by Floriani Embroidery Commercial, is specially designed for embroidering on delicate fabrics such as silk, satin, lame, and chamois. Because the fibers of these fabric types are so fragile, the constant piercing of the needle can cause shredding, holes, or otherwise damage the piece. 

Specialty fabrics like Lycra and spandex used for dance apparel and swim suits also present this challenge. Floriani Dream Weave Fusible overcomes these challenges and lets any embroiderer sew on all of these types of fabrics and more with professional results. 

Dream Weave Fusible is a lightweight fusible material that is NOT a stabilizer. It is intended to be used in addition to a stabilizer when embroidering. It gives the fabric more body, which protects it, while not changing the appearance or drape. It also is ideal for lining all types of delicate fabrics when sewing garments such as suits. 

Because Dream Weave is a six-way stretch material, it is ideal for fusing over the back of a finished embroidered piece to protect against scratchy feeling stitches. In all applications, it will keep fabric from unraveling or shredding during embroidery or sewing so you can complete your project without the fear of damaging the material. Dream Weave is offered in 30-inch width rolls. Colors include beige, white and black in 30-inch x 25 yard and 60-inch x 100 yard rolls.

For more information about Floriani Commercial Product’s full line of stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

